# 2nd Creeper Finished



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is the finished Flamed Creeper, (The wings and hardware are custom, cut this morning) Please comment. ( I really am challenged at taking pics, it looks cleaner in hand)
Thanks for taking a look,

MS


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That is another nice job!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice bait. I really like the color scheme and the eye ball detail. Sweet!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice....

Rod


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks fellas,

I really appreciate the feedback; it means a lot coming from such a talented group of builders.

MS


----------



## Bassapprentice (Apr 14, 2009)

That thing is gorgeous to look at. I just have to know though, i've never seen anything like it. what does it do exactly? is it designed to spin like a torpedo, or splash lots of water?


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bass,

It'smade to "creep" on top of the water. The wings cause it to rock from side-to-side on the retrieve and the action makes a loud (blupe,blupe,blupe) sound. I love using them at night when it's calm, you retrieve them slow, and to me it looks like what I would think a bat would coming across the top of the water (just me


----------



## Bassapprentice (Apr 14, 2009)

That's cool. i'm gonna have to look for something like that to try out on these ohio waters. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JPMYERSLURES (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, your creeper wings look awesome,..Not even 10 minutes ago I ordered some online at $4 a set plus shipping!..I tried to make some over the winter out out table spoons..haha.. but they turned out lookin' just like a couple skinny spoons!..  Dont figure..
Those look great..Great work all around Slayer.
JP~


----------

